# happy birthday, tonto



## chris_harper (Oct 17, 2007)

happy birthday, and many more. hope you are doing well.


----------



## mossymo (Oct 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## meowey (Oct 17, 2007)

Many Smokey Returns of the Day!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## pigcicles (Oct 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday Theresa! Hope you're havin a Smokin Day!


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 17, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY THERESA!!!!!!!!*

Hope you are doing well, we really miss ya' around here!


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday  ....


----------



## richtee (Oct 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday! Hope all is going well, and you are feeling better very soon!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday


----------



## ba_loko (Oct 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday!  I hope you're feeling better!


----------



## ron50 (Oct 17, 2007)

Have a happy happy birthday.


----------



## ozark rt (Oct 17, 2007)

Happy birthday Tonto


----------



## bbq bubba (Oct 17, 2007)

Can you say Cabo Wabo???                 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








Happy B-day


----------



## crewdawg52 (Oct 17, 2007)

Ditto from me too!  See ya tonight "Ms T"!


----------



## msmith (Oct 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday Theresa hope your feeling better.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 17, 2007)

happy b-day tonto hope it's a great 1.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 17, 2007)

*Happy birthday my dear. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Terry*


----------



## chadpole (Oct 17, 2007)

Happy birthday,Tereasa! Hope this day is pleasant and fun for you.Have a fantastic day!


----------



## shellbellc (Oct 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday Tonto!!!!  We need to see back on here more often! Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Oct 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday. I hope you enjoy your day.


----------



## jts70 (Oct 17, 2007)

Happpt Birthday!! Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## tonto1117 (Oct 17, 2007)

Thank you all so very much for the birthday wishes and the well wishes. Doc says i'm coming along ok....just takes some time. 

We are offf to our last comp of the year (Libertyville IL) Bud, Bubba and Geoff(crewdawg) will be doing most of the work.....Bud says he knows I'm getting better cause i'm starting to boss everyone around again..lol 

There are so many folks i haven't gotten a chance to say hello to and I look foward to typing at ya'll soon.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Again, thank you all, you make me feel like family!!!!! 

Theresa.


----------



## monty (Oct 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Theresa!

I was beginning to worry about your condition but upon hearing that you are slowly gaining on "Boss Mode" I know you will be totally recovered soon! 

Good luck on the comp and I just know that you will be 100% before long.

Sending my best!

Lotsa love
and 
Cheers!


----------



## gofish (Oct 17, 2007)

Theresa

Happy B-Day & Good luck at the comp!! Keep Boss'n 'em around .... that group will need it


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday Theresa! You keep those boys walking the chalkline now!


----------



## short one (Oct 18, 2007)

Tonto, glad to hear you are getting better, and everyone knows someone has to be BOSS, so go girl. Have a Happy Birthday and keep up the good work. Steve and Rhonda.


----------

